

News sites lurch towards encryption - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/in-a-prying-world-news-organizations-are-struggling-to-encrypt-their-online-products/2014/04/04/537d1fec-aed5-11e3-9627-c65021d6d572_story.html

======
rakoo
While I understand this article is targeted towards non-technical people, its
whole feeling felt a little strange:

> In an era when news zings across the globe at the speed of light, making
> encryption work properly across an entire site is a challenge worth
> undertaking, advocates say. “No one has done it for real,” Eckersley said.

